# Great Grandpa's Tool Box



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

Over the weekend I got my Great Grandpa's tool box. It has 2 wooden planes in it, and 4 saws. 2 of the saws were his, one of them was his dad's and one was my grandpa's. 

























One of the planes has "Boston Navy Yard Oct 1870" stamped into the side of it.
The other plane is a Scioto Works plane that from a quick search through the internet looks to have been made between 1893 and 1907.

More pictures and story can be found on my blog


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Clean those things up, put them to good use and I bet your great gramps will be smiling down on ya...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

NICE! And even nicer since they are family.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Nothing like using something like that and thinking about the history behind it. Very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

That's wonderful having GREAT Grandpa's tools......
I have a couple of wood planes like those.
I'd like to see some of the veteran tool guys here chime in and give some advice on how to restore these kinds of wood planes.
You're very lucky to have those....


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Chuck M said:


> Over the weekend I got my Great Grandpa's tool box. It has 2 wooden planes in it, and 4 saws. 2 of the saws were his, *one of them was his dad's* and one was my grandpa's.


 Counting you that's FIVE generations!!! That is terrific!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That's awesome! Toolbox is cool. You might check out "The Anarchist's Tool Chest" by Christopher Schwartz.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome+++ I can only imagine how great it would feel getting a tool box like that full of great pieces that were passed down from generations of my family. My dad did leave me some tools and it is great having them and the knowledge he gave me, but that is a kit you got there.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's cool. But what's that tag on the tool box for?


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

+1 +1 +1 That is fantastic! I know you will take care of them and pass them along!:thumbsup:




tcleve4911 said:


> I have a couple of wood planes like those.
> I'd like to see some of the veteran tool guys here chime in and give some advice on how to restore these kinds of wood planes.
> You're very lucky to have those....


Me too! I have a couple of my Dad's and was waiting until I had time to ask the Pro's here how to restore.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Very cool!One of lifes simpler and more enjoyable experiences...........using handtools from your forefathers.BW


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Very nice, hope to get my Grandfathers soon.
Lee


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I am full of envy. I have no tools from my father or grandfathers. My brother got Dad's stuff and my uncles got grandpa's.


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

Dominick said:


> That's cool. But what's that tag on the tool box for?


It a tag saying who it belonged to.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

Chuck, that's just all so cool,use them with pride.:thumbsup::smile:


----------

